# Fursuit Servo controlled eyes



## Dantor (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been wanting to make a suit for a while now but there's a few problems I'm having. I have about two years of experience making puppets and animatronics so I'm no beginner, but I'm having some controller problems. I want to make the eyes and eyebrows controlled by servo motors but I can't figure out how to trigger the different positions in it. I don't want to be carrying around a controller in my paws but I need something discrete to control it. if anyone knows how to help, please do so  thanks


----------



## Deci (Jun 9, 2010)

Just an idea of course.  But you could if you just want them do a set movement pattern just have the controls in your paws.  Like say touching your index finger to your thumb would trigger the eyebrows.  Just think of ways to make contact to contact controls.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 9, 2010)

A little joystick set into the head, right in front of your mouth, so you can control the eyes wif your teef.

Not sure about eyebrows though.


----------



## Riv (Jun 9, 2010)

I have an idea for the eyebrows, but I'm at a loss for the eyes (without utilizing some prohibitively large and costly devices). Use some sort of firm device that rests atop the head of the wearer (baseball cap, minus the visor). Mount springs to the top of it, and attach to the free ends of the springs some string, on the other end of which would be something easily glued to the skin just over the eyebrows with costume glue. The springs should be slightly tensioned when the eyebrows are at rest, and mostly relaxed when the eyebrows are up. Attach a lead to the free end of the spring, and some terminals for it to contact at different tensions. Each one should be then associated with a different eyebrow state. This way they could be controlled rather naturally. Obviously, there are more details to be figured out, like insulation, guides for the spring, and other technical things, but it's a basic outline at least.


----------



## Dantor (Jun 9, 2010)

Deci said:


> Just an idea of course.  But you could if you just want them do a set movement pattern just have the controls in your paws.  Like say touching your index finger to your thumb would trigger the eyebrows.  Just think of ways to make contact to contact controls.


 
That's a good idea. I'd just need to figure out how to mount the buttons/pressure plates in the fingers.


----------



## Deo (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe these links will help, you can probably also contact Foofers who is the king of animatronics.
http://community.livejournal.com/rarsuit/37404.html
http://community.livejournal.com/rarsuit/17320.html
He uses some sort of inner electrical glove inside the paw to activate the electronics.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 10, 2010)

Not entirely sure, but there's a really helpful article on this site:
http://www.wolftronix.com/


----------

